# Can't find Printer Driver: OSX 10.5.8



## azharnasir (Nov 10, 2008)

hi!

i installed a printer driver (downloaded from hp) for my printer psc 1200. even though the installer says the install was successful, I cant install the driver using the Printer & Fax tool from System Preferences because my printer is simply not present in the list of hp printers. Neither can I find the driver using spotlight.

Can anyone please help as to how I can install the printer, and where will I find the printer driver installed and present.

Thanks

Azhar


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Get an updated driver from HP's web site; chances are the one on the included CD is already outdated/not compatible with 10.5.8.


----------



## azharnasir (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Lars! I actually downloaded the driver from HP Website & it was good for 10.5.8. It should work & it did say successfully installed. Where do you reckon Ill find it?

BTW I did do a reinstall but same result. 

Cheers!


----------



## azharnasir (Nov 10, 2008)

Lars said:


> Get an updated driver from HP's web site; chances are the one on the included CD is already outdated/not compatible with 10.5.8.


Thanks Lars! I actually downloaded the driver from HP Website & it was good for 10.5.8. It should work & it did say successfully installed. Where do you reckon Ill find it?

BTW I did do a reinstall but same result. 

Cheers!


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I went to HP's web site but didn't see any driver specific for OS X 10.5. They did have instructions on the download page that pointed to this knowledge base article:

Setup Instructions for Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard HP PSC 1200 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

That would seem to indicate the 10.5 bundled HP drivers are the ones to use. Although I can't imagine that giving you anything beyond print-only functionality. Still, if the PSC 1200 is TWAIN compliant OS X applications should be able to pull in scans from it.

I did tech support for HP printers on Macs a few years back. My advice would be as follows:

0. Make sure the printer is powered on (sorry, I know it's basic, but some individuals just overlook it).
1. Make sure the printer is connected directly to the Mac and not through a USB hub (at least for set up purposes).
2. Check the System Profiler (/Applications/Utilities). Under USB the printer should be listed there (regardless of whether drivers are installed). If it's not, it means the printer and computer are not even communicating on a basic level. If it is, continue to step 3.
3. Uninstall the software drivers you had previously installed. If you don't have any other printers, you can actually remove the contents of the /Library/Printers folder (don't do this if you have/rely on other printers!). Reboot. Re-install (looks like version 7.9 is the latest on HP's site). If all that fails, e-mail or call HP.


----------



## azharnasir (Nov 10, 2008)

JustAMacUser said:


> I went to HP's web site but didn't see any driver specific for OS X 10.5. They did have instructions on the download page that pointed to this knowledge base article:
> 
> Setup Instructions for Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard HP PSC 1200 All-in-One Printer - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> ...



Gosh! thanks a a million for your valuable help. I will do as above & report.

thanks again. really appreciate it.


----------



## azharnasir (Nov 10, 2008)

@JustAMacUser

thanks a million! Your instructions were spot on. I was actually trying to connect to the printer wirelessly thru the Apple Airport Express using Bonjour. As soon as I plugged in the USB, my mac picked up the printer & installed it seamlessly. 

Having said that I tried installing the printer for wireless use but that is where I fail in exactly the same way as in my original thread. The Hp PSC 1200 is just not in the list of printers available neither can I manually steer it to the driver even though the USB install clearly shows that the driver is for psc 1200. 

Any ideas?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

